

Microsoft Death Watch – Fall 2012 Update, Part One - Toshio
https://therealmadhatter.wordpress.com/2012/10/16/microsoft-death-watch-fall-2012-update-part-one/

======
ngvrnd
Monopoly. You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it
means.

~~~
gmoore
well done

